# Device advice



## helen7708 (1/9/16)

Hi there, 

This is all new to me (vaping and using a forum!)

I got a Twisp 2 years ago (the original design) because I want to quit smoking. Needless to say, it was awful and gave up on that pretty quickly.

Early this year I upgraded (at least I thought so at the time) to an Eleaf iJust 2 and I have had ENDLESS problems with the machine, ranging from the button getting permanently stuck, constantly leaking liquid everywhere despite using the atomisers and liquid the guys at VapeMob tell me will be okay in this device and recently it also switches itself off even when the battery is full, so it's not reliable and, as such, I always have to carry cigarettes on me. 

So I am looking to upgrade for real this time, and hopefully with better luck! I am looking for a vaporizer that:
- Isn't one of these massive machines
- That isn't ridiculously expensive
- That isn't more expense to run and use than a box-a-day smoking habit costs
- That is REALLY easy to use (terms like mls, watts, etc mean nothing to me, I'm not great with gadgets!)
- That is a TRUSTED brand
- That has parts that are readily available (preferably at VapeMob because I live in the Southern Suburbs of Cape Town)
- That has a decent warranty, just because I have had such a rough time with my ijust. 

I really like the Kanger Topbox Nano kit (but can't seem to find it on local online stores anymore) and the Joytech Evic VTwo kit. 

Any feedback, advise or suggestions from the pros?


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (1/9/16)

Welcome to the forum Helen

I've been searching for the same thing and have my eye on the new iJust S Starter Kit.

- It's a 3000mah battery so it gives long battery life
- It is a "press the button and vape" type of mod so no need to fiddle with settings
- I expect it's an improvement from the iJust 2 so hopefully the leaking is fixed and the button won't give in

http://vaperite.co.za/product/eleaf-ijust-s-starter-kit/


----------



## Moey_Ismail (1/9/16)

@helen7708 as a smoker myself i would highly recommend the Joyetech AIO D22 starter kit, it has an anti leak design and is a mouth to lung tank for that cigarette type feel and it's very simple to usehttp://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/aio-d22-starter-kit, or if you'd like something similar to the products you've mentioned try the iStick Pico kit, just purchase some vaporesso ccell ceramic coils and you'll have better flavor than anything you've tried beforehttp://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/pico-75w-tc-kit-1


----------



## helen7708 (1/9/16)

Thanks for the feedback.

What worries me about that one is that it's quite a bit cheaper than the iJust 2 so the quality might be even worse. Also, because I have such bad luck with this brand I have almost been put off completely.

ANother problem I have aside from leaking is that it goes through phases of the liquid tasting burnt and going dark and gross. I'm using the right atomizers and liquids that were recommended by the people at VapeMob and I replace the atomizer regularly. Today it is feeling burnt so I had to buy cigarettes. Not a happy camper!


----------



## helen7708 (1/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> @helen7708 as a smoker myself i would highly recommend the Joyetech AIO D22 starter kit, it has an anti leak design and is a mouth to lung tank for that cigarette type feel and it's very simple to usehttp://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/aio-d22-starter-kit, or if you'd like something similar to the products you've mentioned try the iStick Pico kit, just purchase some vaporesso ccell ceramic coils and you'll have better flavor than anything you've tried beforehttp://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/pico-75w-tc-kit-1


Thanks, will look into this!


----------



## Moey_Ismail (1/9/16)

@helen7708 the Joyetech AIO is tried and trusted, most YouTube reviewers claim it to be the best starter kit money can buy, no leaks, simple 1 button design, no variables like wattahe, resistance, etc. Just put in a Coil, fill up with juice and vape, also you can set the tank light to any color you want


----------



## Random_Sheep (1/9/16)

Go for the Evic, you won't be sorry. Its a great mod and will allow you to grow as well.
As far as tanks go, i would recommend a Smok tfv4 mini. coils should be readily available from most shops in CPT and there are RBA options if you ever wanted to delve into that area.


----------



## Soutie (1/9/16)

Definitely the eleaf Pico.

It is boxish but a tiny type boxish if that makes sense. The entire device can fit in the palm of your hand and it is a great Vape. You can pick one up with a 3000mah battery for less than a grand.

It's also not too heavy on juice, can buy stock coils in a range of power, 0.9 is great if you like Mtl and 0.3 is a nice if somewhat reastrcted dtl vape.

It's also a very very common little device and the coils are available everywhere

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## helen7708 (1/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> @helen7708 the Joyetech AIO is tried and trusted, most YouTube reviewers claim it to be the best starter kit money can buy, no leaks, simple 1 button design, no variables like wattahe, resistance, etc. Just put in a Coil, fill up with juice and vape, also you can set the tank light to any color you want


Thanks. Do you know if this device is nice and strong (in terms to the vapor, I mean)? I need it to feel strong in my throat to be able to ditch the cigs.


----------



## herb1 (1/9/16)

Only problem with AIO is spitback, otherwise, a good starter


----------



## helen7708 (1/9/16)

herb1 said:


> Only problem with AIO is spitback, otherwise, a good starter


What's that? Like when you inhale liquid?


----------



## Moey_Ismail (1/9/16)

@helen7708 it's a fantastic vape, given the iStick Pico and Evic VTC mini have more options but this as a grab and go with a nice mouth to lung cigarette type pull is an excellent device and it uses a variety of coils to suit your vaping style, mouth to lung, direct lung. It's helped me before I got into the more intricate devices


----------



## helen7708 (1/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> @helen7708 it's a fantastic vape, given the iStick Pico and Evic VTC mini have more options but this as a grab and go with a nice mouth to lung cigarette type pull is an excellent device and it uses a variety of coils to suit your vaping style, mouth to lung, direct lung. It's helped me before I got into the more intricate devices


Do you think that it would still be satisfying considering that I have been using the ijust 2? Also, is it the aio kit the same as the aio eGo?


----------



## Moey_Ismail (1/9/16)

helen7708 said:


> Do you think that it would still be satisfying considering that I have been using the ijust 2? Also, is it the aio kit the same as the aio eGo?


As a smoker I think it'd be better than the ijust because of the more restrictive draw, smokers don't take easily to the direct lung hits and it doesn't leave you satisfied when you have a cigarette craving. The ego is more of a supercharged twisp whereas the AIO is a bigger better ego type device that's capable of your basic cigarette type draws with airflow closed down and with the airflow open it can give you a vape similar to the bigger direct lung hit devices. The airflow is from the top and has a child proof cap so no chance of leaking really


----------



## helen7708 (1/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> As a smoker I think it'd be better than the ijust because of the more restrictive draw, smokers don't take easily to the direct lung hits and it doesn't leave you satisfied when you have a cigarette craving. The ego is more of a supercharged twisp whereas the AIO is a bigger better ego type device that's capable of your basic cigarette type draws with airflow closed down and with the airflow open it can give you a vape similar to the bigger direct lung hit devices. The airflow is from the top and has a child proof cap so no chance of leaking really


So the AIO D22 starter kit is the one you mean? I should steer clear of the eGo? My iJust would actually leak through the 'air vents' (rudimentary knowledge over here but they LOOK like air vents, ha ha)


----------



## Moey_Ismail (1/9/16)

As a perfect "quit the stinkies" package I'd go with the following http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/aio-d22-starter-kit

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...cessories/products/cubis-clapton-coils-5-pack
And the following juices are all tobacco type so really help with cravings

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/vapbucco


----------



## Moey_Ismail (1/9/16)

helen7708 said:


> So the AIO D22 starter kit is the one you mean? I should steer clear of the eGo? My iJust would actually leak through the 'air vents' (rudimentary knowledge over here but they LOOK like air vents, ha ha)


I would say so, the Pico is excellent but as a newbie it's gonna frustrate you having to adjust wattage and so on. Atleast with the AIO if later on you decide to step it up to a better device the AIO will always have a place in your pocket, handbag or car for a small out and about vape


----------



## Soutie (1/9/16)

I just noticed that you wanted it as simple as possible. Get the pico and do as my wife does, set it on 28 or 30 and forget about it. 

Just cause you can fiddle with it doesn't mean that you need to

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## helen7708 (1/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> As a perfect "quit the stinkies" package I'd go with the following http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/aio-d22-starter-kit
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...cessories/products/cubis-clapton-coils-5-pack
> And the following juices are all tobacco type so really help with cravings
> ...



Thanks for this. Also, can the juice I use be any strength? What would you recommend for a strong vape? I know in the past I've been told that certain juices are too strong or the liquid too thin for certain devices....


----------



## PsyCLown (1/9/16)

I would normally advise an AIO, however in this case since you have already had use with an iJust 2 perhaps consider something like the iStick Pico Kit.

Don't get me wrong, the AIO is great. However it has a very tight draw and the flavour isn't as great.
Since it has a tight draw there is minimal vapor production and I found that my GF's AIO had an airlock issue and you would need to use a new coil every few days as a burnt taste would develop - or you had to leave the top unscrewed a bit to allow the liquid to saturate the cotton in the coils.

On the other hand, the Pico mod itself is amazing, very small form factor and it just works!! You can even have the guys set it up for you to your prefered settings then "lock it" and that way you won't have to worry about the settings being adjusted by mistake. I love my Pico, it works very well.
The Melo 3 mini tank is also a fantastic tank, the standard coils are not bad and I believe the ceramic coils are tops! I have yet to try the ceramic coils.

The airflow allows for a very airy draw similar to that of the iJust 2 tank, however it is adjustable and therefore you can adjust it down to a tighter draw should you prefer that. In terms of the hit in the back of your throat, I believe that is more nicotine based - so the strength of your nicotine would determine how strong the hit is in the back of your throat. I do not vape nicotine juices so I can't comment further on the throat hit. I doubt you would need more than 6mg in the Melo 3 mini tank though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (1/9/16)

helen7708 said:


> Thanks for this. Also, can the juice I use be any strength? What would you recommend for a strong vape? I know in the past I've been told that certain juices are too strong or the liquid too thin for certain devices....


That's subjective I guess, I smoked a relatively heavy cigarette, courtleigh. But 6mg juices were too harsh on my throat, 3mg seems perfect for me


----------



## Soutie (1/9/16)

helen7708 said:


> Thanks for this. Also, can the juice I use be any strength? What would you recommend for a strong vape? I know in the past I've been told that certain juices are too strong or the liquid too thin for certain devices....



The aio uses the cubis coil, you should be ok going all the way up to 80vg, I did when I had mine and it worked great. You will have to put a lot of effort in to find a juice higher than an 80/20


----------



## Moey_Ismail (1/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I would normally advise an AIO, however in this case since you have already had use with an iJust 2 perhaps consider something like the iStick Pico Kit.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the AIO is great. However it has a very tight draw and the flavour isn't as great.
> Since it has a tight draw there is minimal vapor production and I found that my GF's AIO had an airlock issue and you would need to use a new coil every few days as a burnt taste would develop - or you had to leave the top unscrewed a bit to allow the liquid to saturate the cotton in the coils.
> ...


@PsyCLown can you confirm if the airlock issue was with the AIO and AIO D22, I've read that it has been resolved in the D22 version


----------



## PsyCLown (1/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> @PsyCLown can you confirm if the airlock issue was with the AIO and AIO D22, I've read that it has been resolved in the D22 version


Haven't ever used the D22, so it could very well have been resolved in the D22 version. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## helen7708 (1/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I would normally advise an AIO, however in this case since you have already had use with an iJust 2 perhaps consider something like the iStick Pico Kit.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the AIO is great. However it has a very tight draw and the flavour isn't as great.
> Since it has a tight draw there is minimal vapor production and I found that my GF's AIO had an airlock issue and you would need to use a new coil every few days as a burnt taste would develop - or you had to leave the top unscrewed a bit to allow the liquid to saturate the cotton in the coils.
> ...


If I were to get the Pico, which I like the look of, what atomizor / coil things would I buy with it so that I have some on hand? And what strength liquid? Would 3mg or 6mg both be okay in the device? 
And does it come with a removable battery or a does it charge via USB?


----------



## PsyCLown (1/9/16)

helen7708 said:


> If I were to get the Pico, which I like the look of, what atomizor / coil things would I buy with it so that I have some on hand? And what strength liquid? Would 3mg or 6mg both be okay in the device?
> And does it come with a removable battery or a does it charge via USB?


I'd recommend you Pico Kit which comes with an atomizer / tank.

In terms of coils, the 0.3ohm are good and then as I have mentioned the ceramic ones (cCell 0.9ohm) are great too from what I have heard.

3mg or 6mg should be more than sufficient in the Melo 3 mini tank.

The battery is removable, however it can be charged via USB.


----------



## Soutie (1/9/16)

helen7708 said:


> If I were to get the Pico, which I like the look of, what atomizor / coil things would I buy with it so that I have some on hand? And what strength liquid? Would 3mg or 6mg both be okay in the device?
> And does it come with a removable battery or a does it charge via USB?



Yeah takes a single 18650 removable battery but can charge it through usb. 


It uses the Atlantis type coil, comes with two in the box. When they are done I would absolutely recommend getting the vapresso ccell ceramic coils. 

It Can handle 3 or 6 nicely. Getting of smokes I would recommend 6 to start but you will notice yourself betting down to 3 rather quickly


----------



## Moey_Ismail (1/9/16)

helen7708 said:


> If I were to get the Pico, which I like the look of, what atomizor / coil things would I buy with it so that i have some on hand? And what strength liquid? Would 3mg or 6mg both be okay in the device?
> And does it come with a removable battery or a does it charge via USB?


Personally I'd use 3mg strength because 6mg kills my throat, if you decide on the Pico take the limited edition in brushed silver, it looks the best IMO
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ducts/pico-75w-tc-limited-edition-starter-kit
For freat flavor and because you're a smoker i recommend the Vaporesso Ccell ceramic coils 0.9ohm kanthal
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...-replacement-coils-5-pack?variant=25538199683
And it uses a single 18650 battery so it's ok to charge with the cable but an external charger will prolong the lifespan of the Pico
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/chargers/products/nitecore-i2-charger
And ofcourse your batteries, 1 if you plan on charging via cable or 2 if you purchase an external charger so you always have an extra charged battery on hand, go for the LG HG2'S, 3000mah so nice battery life, they're about R200 each at most places. And ofcourse a sleeve to keep your Pico protected
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mod-spares-accessories/products/eleaf-pico-silicon-sleeve


----------



## helen7708 (1/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Personally I'd use 3mg strength because 6mg kills my throat, if you decide on the Pico take the limited edition in brushed silver, it looks the best IMO
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ducts/pico-75w-tc-limited-edition-starter-kit
> For freat flavor and because you're a smoker i recommend the Vaporesso Ccell ceramic coils 0.9ohm kanthal
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...-replacement-coils-5-pack?variant=25538199683
> ...


Thanks! Does it come with a battery?


----------



## Moey_Ismail (1/9/16)

helen7708 said:


> Thanks! Does it come with a battery?


No you have to purchase the battery separately, I've edited my above post with all info, links and prices, vape Cartel is out of stock on the batteries I recommend though


----------



## Crockett (1/9/16)

Welcome to the forum @helen7708 Just wanted to let you know that there are also two other great vape shops in the S Suburbs, close to Vapemob. Vape Cartel in Plumstead and Foggas Vape Lounge in Claremont. There are also a couple of Pico starter kits going in the classifieds here if you want to check them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/16)

@helen7708 I would recommend the Pico with the Melo 3 Mini kit... I have a lot of devices and I must say the Pico Mini Kit is the best value for money on the planet right now especially if you replace the standard coils with the 0.6Ω SS cCell coils... set the wattage to 30 watts... done! Happiness Land!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (1/9/16)

helen7708 said:


> What's that? Like when you inhale liquid?


yeah, bought my wife one, tried myself and experienced spitback...like tiny quantities of juice end on ya lip like lip balm


----------



## BumbleBee (1/9/16)

The various Joyetech AIO devices (including the Cubis tank that comes with the VTC kits) use the Cubis type coils which gurgle and spit a lot, the only one of these coils that doesn't spit is the 0.6 that comes with the adorable little AIO starter kit however, this particular coil is useless when it comes to vapour production and flavour is more than muted. Add to that they are impossible to find.

The Pico kit is the better option by far! It's fairly rugged, chucks vapour well and it's very simple to use. This is the device I recommend to anyone starting out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spongebob (1/9/16)

Not wanting to rain on anyones parade, just my 2 cents worth as i own both devices in question..... 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (1/9/16)

Sorry, technology mishap AIO in my opinion is THE most overrated device.... Yes its easy to use, no fiddles and leaks, but flavour absolutely muted and airlock issue burns coils like crazy if they have fixed these issues in an upgrade i might change my opinion, but for now it stands!!! I would NOT recommend the AIO for someone who wants to quit smoking, and feel my humble evod delivers better!!! I honestly regret ever buying it!!!  

Pico... A great device and performs even better even with the standard coils, which last ages as well, and the melo tanks dont guzzle juicebattery life is also excellent!!! the ONLY issue i have with the melo tanks ( which may irritate you as well) are leaks from the airflow rings..... I have both the standard melo and the mini, which i swap out day and night. Melo with 18mg for the day and mini with 6 to 8mg at night. When i swap tanks i place the other one on its side on a stack of tissues on my nightstand, and sure enough when i pick it up again, tank is wet and sticky and some nice seepage through the tissues 

BUT if you can live with that minor hiccup you wont get a better starter than the pico/melo combination!!!  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

